# buien (pronunciation)



## Fabiola79

Hi,

How do you actually pronounce a word '*buien*' ?

Is it [ 'bœiə ] or [ 'bœyjə ] ?

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Peterdg

You can check it here. Choose the language Dutch and one of the speakers (you can choose between Belgian (BE) and Netherlands Dutch (NL)). I checked a couple of them and they pronounce it in a pretty standard way.


----------



## dokterjokkebrok

Hi,

This might help. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysmlwn0bj1Y *1:43*

Personally, I prefer the second one, but in my opinion both are fine. Another thing worth pointing out is that standard Dutch employs the [n] at the end of 'buien'. 

NB: The newsreader in the video pronounces 'buien' without a [j] which, to my ear, sounds slightly odd. However, that may be due to my regional accent. 

- DJB -


----------



## Fabiola79

Just write to me please if *'buien*' is pronounced [ 'bœiə ] or [ 'bœyjə ].

Thank you


----------



## dokterjokkebrok

Hi,

As a native speaker, I think that [ 'bœyjə(n) ] sounds more natural.

- DJB -


----------



## Fabiola79

Is it the same way 'truien' [ 'trœyjə ] and 'uien' [ 'œyjə ] ?

I think the pronunciation of 'trui' is [ trœi ].
What do you think about it ?


----------



## dokterjokkebrok

Hi,

Yes, on second thought I think you're right. It's probably a much more closed and fronted vowel, i.e. _ rather than . 

- DJB -_


----------



## Fabiola79

So, it is [ 'bœiə ], [ 'trœiə ] and [ 'œiə ] however. Am I right ?


----------



## dokterjokkebrok

Yes, but adding in a weakly pronounced [j], to accommodate the glide, and an [n] finally wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Fabiola79

In the recording I hear [ 'bœyə ]. So how is it actually ?

Is it 'bui' [ bœi ] in the end ?


----------



## bibibiben

buien = ['bœyjə] and bui = [bœy], but ['bʌyjə] and [bʌy] would be equally acceptable.


This may be interesting stuff as well:
http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/paar001abnu01_01/paar001abnu01_01_0011.php


----------



## Fabiola79

Should we pronounce also 'truien' [ 'trœyjə ] and 'uien' [ 'œyjə ] ?

Is it like 'tröuje' and 'öuje' ?


----------



## bibibiben

Yes, 'truien' and 'uien' rhyme with 'buien', so it's ['trœyjə] (or ['trʌyjə]) and ['œyjə] (or ['ʌyjə]).

If your 'ö' in 'tröuje' is meant to represent [œ] and your 'u' is meant to be [y], you could say that 'truien' sounds like 'tröuje'. As you're familiar with the IPA symbols, it may be wiser to stick to the IPA notation, though.


----------



## Fabiola79

[ 'bœyə ] or [ 'bœyjə ] - which form should I learn ?
Which form should I choose to use ? Which form is better ?

Answer me, please.


----------



## bibibiben

['bœyjə] is the recommended pronunciation. Or ['bʌyjə]. Although it's possible to pronounce 'buien' as ['bœyə] or ['bʌyə], I don't think it's a common pronunciation at all. It seems to me that it's also harder to pronounce ['bœyə] than ['bœyjə].


----------



## Fabiola79

Thank you for the discussion and for explaining it to me.


----------

